# Help!!! I can't get my head around it



## dawn299 (Jan 28, 2016)

This is my first posting, I have a 9 month old chocolate cockapoo called teddy who is very bouncy boisterous and active puppy.

A couple of weeks ago I noticed that some times teddy walked with a straight left back leg and had a little wiggle when he's walks.

When he sits down he's leg goes out to the side.

He didn't seem in any pain even when I touched it so I kept an eye on him for the two weeks which he's been he's happy self but no change.

So on Tuesday I took him to the vet they gave him an X-ray and have found that he has hip dysplasia bilateral (HD) in both hips .

They have said it's very bad and he's had it since birth the severity of his condition on a scale of 1-10 is 7/8.

They have told me that he won't live as long as he should and will be on pain killers and anti inflammatory medication for the rest of his life, which can affect his liver and kidneys.

As you can imagine I'm a still in a state of shock.

Teddy is he's normal self jumping around and even standing on his back legs which is so hard to get him to stop I don't know what he should or shouldn't be doing. 



Please can anybody help or advise 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?p=1096577


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I thought others had replied to this yesterday? 

No wonder you are shocked, that is alot to process all at once.  I'm not sure where you are but if you can, visit an aquatherapy place and talk to other people with dogs who have this condition. There is a whole network of services out there and maybe even ways to find financial help for the surgery if you chose to go that route. Let us know how you get on please.


----------

